# My Finished Turkey Mount



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Had this bird mounted by *Lasting Memories Taxidermy in Schenectady NY*. My buddy and I shot two birds last year on the opening day of Turkey Season in NY. 3 birds came in and we shot the two bigger ones. My bird had a 9.5 inch beard and 1" spurs and around 21 pounds. Not a giant bird but my first turkey. My buddy's bird went close to 25 pounds,10.5 inch beard and 1.5 spurs. His bird was huge. The spurs were unbelievable. My buddy and I both had them mounted at the same place. I love the outcome of this mount. As soon as we walked into the place we knew this guy was the right guy for the job. His mounts are excellent. I couldn't be happier. We had the birds back by late september. I would definitely recommend this guy for any type of taxidermy including his fish. I couldn't get over how good his fish looked. I recently shot a 6 point with my bow that I'm getting mounted, unfortunately not by Lasting Memories Taxidermy only because he was about 2 hours away from my new college. Thinking back now I should of just had the deer capped out and sent it to him. I brought it to a local taxidermist that has done deer for my dad before that came nice but I think the guy Matt as Lasting Memories Taxidermy is the best I've seen. He doesn't have a big operation but he does an awesome job. He's very knowledgeable about taxidermy and hunting in general. He really likes talking bow hunting and hunting in general. I know its hard to tell how great the bird looks because honestly don't do this bird justice one bit. His head in the pictures does not look half as good as it does in real life. I am in no way affiliated with this taxidermy shop but just want to give a shout out to a great shop that I will definitely do business with in the future.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

NY911 said:


> I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the picture my buddy sent me when he went to pick his bird up before I did. I think this picture is the best out of all of them. Notice the spurs on his bird on the right.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cool


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

My buddy's bird on the wall. Look at those spurs and how good the legs came out!


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like he did a great job!

I think I would have bent the legs just a touch instead of having them straight....but thats just me


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

looks good very nice bird


----------



## TerryV (May 13, 2012)

They look ok but I agree on the legs. They look straight. I have never seen a head that red on a live turkey though. The head also should be slightly down when he gobbles. His neck will stretch out & the head goes slightly down. The neck should run pretty level with the top of the back in this position. I have some on my site if you want to see them vesttaxidermy.com Not running your birds down, they look good. I'm just too picky on the things that I do.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

TerryV said:


> They look ok but I agree on the legs. They look straight. I have never seen a head that red on a live turkey though. The head also should be slightly down when he gobbles. His neck will stretch out & the head goes slightly down. The neck should run pretty level with the top of the back in this position. I have some on my site if you want to see them vesttaxidermy.com Not running your birds down, they look good. I'm just too picky on the things that I do.


Yeah my dad has said that the head is too red. I'm kind of debating bringing it back and having him re-spray the head. As far as the legs and the head position...I really like the way they came. The legs on this bird look like the day i grabbed them when he was flopping around. I see a lot of birds with the legs that are way too red or brown with a gloss and it doesn't look natural. I am gonna have him do a fish for me this fall and I'll see what I can have him do with the head.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Man those are cool!


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

On opening day we had a bird come into 8 yards gobbling hard and strutting for a hen and after seeing how red his head was I won't be calling back my taxidermist. I know every taxidermist has his own interpretation and what not but the bird my buddy shot opening morning had a head as red if not a bit red'r than our mounts. I just love how these birds came out.


----------



## TerryV (May 13, 2012)

They're all different in the wild. I have seen them gobble & the head is almost solid white. It looks funny but that's the color. I have also seen them almost solid blue with a little white on the crown. I think that not being so bright red is more pleasing to the customer. But as you said, I have seen them pretty red in the wild also.


----------

